

BeagleCore Shrinks BeagleBone Black to Chip Size - agent-bc
http://beaglecore.com/

======
agent-bc
A German team of developers have launched a project called BeagleCore at
Kickstarter which claims to have shrunk the BeagleBone Black to a 49 x 32mm
fully compatible module, which is roughly one-third of the size of a BBB.
Following popular Open Hardware trends, all hardware schematics, PCB layout,
and BOM will be free to download, modify, and use. Along with the Kickstarter
campaign comes a software-suite called BeagleSuite that claims: "create your
own IoT project without programming" and comes as a reward for 7€. Early bird
packages for BeagleCore start at 39€ for the module and 99€ for module plus
baseboard with the goal to raise 50,000€.

